
Microsoft can remove apps and data from Windows 8 devices - taylorbuley
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/microsoft-can-remove-apps-and-data-from-windows-8-devices/16998
======
serge2k
What exactly is the point of this?

If it's to protect users from malicious code then make it an opt out policy.

If it's to allow them to just remove stuff at their whim then why does it
exist?

this is why I don't like app stores. We are taking steps backwards with this
garbage.

------
Sukotto

      It might sound both harsh and draconian, 
    

Yes, it certainly does.

    
    
      but it’s a necessary feature of a modern app store.
    

Really? I don't see anything in the article to support that conclusion.

~~~
oniTony
I think they defer to the fact that both Apple[1] and Google[2] also have the
same feature in their App Stores.

Edit: [1] [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3358134/Apples-Jobs-
co...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3358134/Apples-Jobs-confirms-
iPhone-kill-switch.html)

[2]
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/07/google_remotely_kill...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/07/google_remotely_kills_android_malware_apps/)

~~~
Sukotto
"Everyone else is doing it" doesn't cut it with Mom or with me. :)

~~~
DaveMebs
Maybe not for you, but I'm willing to bet "same as Apple and Google" does cut
it for Mom.

(Note: I'm talking about the figurative mom, not your biological mother.)

------
slowpoke
Programs doing stuff against the user's will on his/her computer are what
generally is classified as malware.

------
cryptoz
...if the app arrived on the device from the app store.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Which all Metro apps will (for non-developers).

------
fredsanford
So, since I hate giving Microsoft money, they won't get any for their app
store with this decision.

Same with Amazon and their kindle/ebooks. If you can delete my stuff I don't
buy from you.

------
click170
I honestly wasn't surprised to read this, I mean I'm not in favor of it, but
look at Apple and the iPhone. They have the same ability, and unless I'm
mistaken so does Google and Android.

Precedence (of cultural acceptance, not legal standing) on this has been set
for awhile now.

------
michaelcampbell
What could _possibly_ go wrong?

------
rkon
These terms are absolutely unacceptable: "We may change or discontinue certain
apps or content offered in the Windows Store at any time, for any reason."

Reminds me of the Nintendo and Sega emulators in the Android market[1].
Microsoft will be more than willing to comply with takedown requests --
regardless of how legitimate they are -- if it gives them even the slightest
potential to put another dime in their pocket. Why would they ever favor
consumers who are locked into their devices for 2 years at a time? Anyone who
thinks otherwise is delusional.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/06/gaming-system-
em...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/06/gaming-system-emulators-
pulled-from-android-market.ars)

~~~
JEVLON
Except Google doesn't give refunds for those apps. The money and apps are gone
from your posession forever, whereas under these terms Microsoft gives you
your money back.

